# Easington Colliery beach finds



## jonney (Mar 4, 2012)

Well not much of a report but I thought I would share these with you's. I found these remains of the colliery workings whilst pillbox hunting the other day. The stretch of coastline from Seaham to Crimdon Dene used to be used to tip colliery spoil into the sea from the numerous collieries along there. The area has been used in several films over the years Alien 3, Billy Elliot and one of my favs Get Carter although this was slightly further North at Dawdon 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWfrpqGDJig[/ame]

there is also this video of the area from the Turning the Tide project
http://www.durhamheritagecoast.org/...am+Heritage+Coast+-+Videos+-+Turning+The+Tide

this part of the beach had a simple conveyor system to dump the spoil into the sea as you can see in this photo












What I found (and this is after the £10million clean up of the area)

The remains of the conveyor 


























the place was littered with large lumps of concrete






and I found these 2 strange structures. The first looks to be some sort of storage/wash tank I hope someone out there can let me know what it is





















and the last is god only knows what
















and finally I'm lead to believe this is the boiler from the shipwreck the "Rainbow" (middle of the picture in the sea)











Like I said not much of a report but I thought I would share it with you's and hope someone may be able to shed some light on the concrete and brickwork for me

thanks for looking
Jon


----------



## the|td4 (Mar 5, 2012)

I like this post J, don't see too many of things that have been found while mooching around on beaches, thanks for posting mate!


----------



## John_D (Mar 5, 2012)

The brickwork is intriguing.


----------



## Faing (Mar 5, 2012)

i love the way the tide has softend all brickwork and rounded of the ssharp edgess, good post jonny


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 5, 2012)

I've heard that people used to search the beach here for lumps of coal that had been washed ashore & were good enough to burn on a home fire.


----------



## jonney (Mar 5, 2012)

Richard Davies said:


> I've heard that people used to search the beach here for lumps of coal that had been washed ashore & were good enough to burn on a home fire.



yeah mate sea coaling used to be big business round there, a friend of mines Dad started his business with the money he made from selling sea coal he collected from these beaches


----------



## RichCooper (Mar 5, 2012)

bit of a desolate looking beach there Jon.Intrigued by that brick thing though nice post


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 5, 2012)

Jon there's some photos of the old aerial rope system here and one shows a red brick building on the beach I don't know whether it's the same building but it seems to some kind of rope anchor point.

http://www.dmm-gallery.org.uk/gallery/e002-049.htm

There's some amazing images either side of this one


----------



## RichCooper (Mar 5, 2012)

looks like 4 anchor points well found that man


----------



## jonney (Mar 5, 2012)

the brick thing was directly behind the large concrete construction and looking at them photos I now think the concrete was part of the base for an aerial rope way and like you say the brick was an anchor point for this. there were other signs of more brick structures burried under the sand plus the errosion in this area is really bad and landslides are common so god only knows what else is burried. cheers for this guys


----------

